# Battery or wiring help



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

switch batteries and see what happens

me thinks u need new battery


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Bypass the switch and see what happens with each battery. Could be a bad switch.


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

I will put a different battery in spot 2 first and see what happens. If that does not change anything I will try and bypass the switch box.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Mine did this exact same thing. Both my batts were at a full charge...... Ended up being the positive cable on batt 2 was corroded under the wire insulation. I found this out cause the wire was hot after trying to crank the motor on batt 2 and it barely turning it over. 

Replaced the red wire with new #4 wire, new copper connector, some shrink seal over the connection, and boom. Fixed.

Good luck


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Good info! This will be my plan B now then last would be the switch box.


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I got it working. I feel stupid now. Turns out I had the battery in a different way then normal so the battery cables were switched around causing the problems.


----------

